# flu shot and miscarriage



## princesssemily (Nov 12, 2002)

Has anyone ever heard of the flu shot causing miscarriage or being a problem during early pregnancy? My friend had a miscarriage after receiving a flu shot and I was wondering if they could be related.

Also, what are the "ingredients" in the latest flu shot?

Thanks


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't know much about the ingredients of the flu shot, and to the best of my knowledge I am not sure that anyone here has had a loss that coincided with a flu shot... you might post in Vaccinations as well as I'm Pregnant and see what other people say? I was told by my doc that the flu shot is considered safe, but I was in my 2nd trimester when she said that so I am not sure if it would be different for someone early on... perhaps it was just a sad coincidence? I wish I had some answers...

Hugs to your friend, this must be so hard for her... feel free to tell her about this board, it is a wonderful, safe, supportive place for her to talk about her loss.

XM


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I hvae never heard about that but I would post in the vaccinations forum as well..they might have more info regarding that...


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I've never heard of it causing a miscarriage. But I do know you are not supposed to get one if you are in the first trimester, however I'm not sure why.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

You might want to check on www.909shot.com. I personally would not get any vaccinations while pregnant. They all have something nasty in them. Small amounts or not...The flu shot has aluminum, thermisol, etc. in it. I don't have the list memorized. I'd check out, as the other ladies suggested, the vaccinations thread and also the site listed above. Good luck.


----------

